# its poll time



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

Glock or XD
choose your plastic


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

I would have to go with the XD cuz they have perfected the glock i love the grip saftey and the break down is just as easy. they added the loaded chamber indicator and ambi mag release. over all great gun :horsepoo:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have shot the XD.45/5" barrel and it is a fine weapon. I never shot a Glock so I can't say anything about them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, U left out the best - Walther P99...

Glock ONLY if the Glock 34. Otherwise, XD I suppose...


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Neither


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Xd ...


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got the XDSub 9mm and love it for all the features listed above. I've only shot a couple of Glocks before: 26 and 19, but I still prefer the XD's feel. I plan on owning a G26 someday though.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No thank you I want steel


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

gene said:


> Neither


Amen to that.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow. I thought the Glock would rule. This poll was very surprising. 

I've gotta go with the Glock. XD's are just a bit too new at this point, I'm not sure how they're going to hold up. 

Glocks are tanks. They've got at least a 20+ year track record for reliability, functionality, accuracy, etc. 

In terms of worst case scenario, only one handgun forever more, would the XD'ers still make the same choice?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> I've gotta go with the Glock. XD's are just a bit too new at this point, I'm not sure how they're going to hold up.


I've said this before but if we all had that attitude, we'd still be using blunt rocks. Don't let the age of a design alone decide it for you. If you're going to do that than you should get a 1911. How old does a design have to be for you to trust it? If it's from a reputable manufacturer that stands by its products than it doesn't matter if the design is a week old. I think 6 years is long enough.

I'm biased(as we all are). I'll admit that. I usually go for something with an American label on it. 
I've also tried the HS2000 and Glock and I've found that I'll never be able to like them. I also wouldn't get the new "M&P" for similar reasons.
And it doesn't have anything to do with the composition of the frame.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I look at the XD's as a Glock done right. Put Glock sights on a XD's and you have the perfect gun.


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> I've got the XDSub 9mm and love it for all the features listed above. I've only shot a couple of Glocks before: 26 and 19, but I still prefer the XD's feel. I plan on owning a G26 someday though.


I have a G26 and it is a great gun but i feel safer with the XDs grip saftey. 
plus the glock is DA only where the XD is SA only i like the XD trigger better


----------



## starshooter231 (Dec 2, 2006)

XD all the way


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glock (9mm specifically).


Still sits lower in the hand.

More corrosion resistant.

A track record for reliability over time can't be bought, only earned. 

Grip safety is superfluous. It will not prevent accidental/negligent discharges, as shown by decades of same from 1911A1 users. Anytime you grip the gun, you deactivate the safety, even if you have no intention of shooting at that time. Drawing or reholstering? Safety is off. Working the action? Safety is off. Loading or clearing? Safety is off. At least with the Glock, you have to have your finger on the trigger to deactivate the safety, and if you're not ready to shoot at that point, why the **** is your finger on the trigger? The same folks who deride the Glock safety-on-the-trigger as "putting the combination on the safe door" should think of the grip safety as "the safe door automatically unlocking as you enter the room."

All that having been said, I think the .45 XD fits my hand much better than the Glocks in that caliber. That doesn't make it a better gun, or one more suitable for any use, in my book.

And I thank all you "beta testers" for working out the bugs in these new designs. I did my time when I was younger, buying/trying every darn newfangled thing that came along. Glad to see the next generation has picked up where we left off. :mrgreen:


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Glock ONLY if the Glock 34. Otherwise, XD I suppose...


+1 On the G34 , Other than that XD all the way.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> Wow. I thought the Glock would rule. This poll was very surprising.


Yep, seems that the XD is way ahead....


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm still a big fan of Glocks and still own four of them. I would still take an XD anyday over the Glock.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I have two glocks 17 and 26 both are use for carry.I have SW99 in 45
that has the sweetest trigger I have ever seen on a pistol.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

stetson said:


> I have two glocks 17 and 26 both are use for carry.I have SW99 in 45
> that has the sweetest trigger I have ever seen on a pistol.


Is that a QA on your SW99???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Is that a QA on your SW99???


SW99 ONLY comes in the A/S variation . It is the SW990L that is like the QA trigger. They quit making the SW99 at the end of 2005, but ya can still find them new (sitting on the shelf) if ya look hard enough...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I meant the SW990l. Have you shot one or the p99 in QA? What did you think?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I almost bought a QA months back - just to round out the collection But everytime I've dried fired one at a show or gun store - I find its just too heavy. Never been interested in buying one because of that, really....


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I've said this before but if we all had that attitude, we'd still be using blunt rocks. Don't let the age of a design alone decide it for you. If you're going to do that than you should get a 1911. How old does a design have to be for you to trust it? If it's from a reputable manufacturer that stands by its products than it doesn't matter if the design is a week old. I think 6 years is long enough.
> 
> I'm biased(as we all are). I'll admit that. I usually go for something with an American label on it.
> I've also tried the HS2000 and Glock and I've found that I'll never be able to like them. I also wouldn't get the new "M&P" for similar reasons.
> And it doesn't have anything to do with the composition of the frame.


Valid points, I'll grant you. But I remember when the Betamax was going to revolutionize the audio/video industry. Reputable product, better than VHS, but eventually it vanished into the mists of time, along with laser discs. Glad we didn't buy one.

I'm leery of market fads, having been victim of more of them than I care to remember. That's why Glock edges out the XD in my book, but it's strictly a personal preference.

Now I'm off to find a blunt rock to defend the cave....:smt023


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

We are Glock.
Restance is futile.
You will be assimilated!!!


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

My vote goes for Glock. I really like the competition models 34 and 35 with the extra long 5.32" barrel. I've never been a big fan of grip safeties in competition shooting and I notice a lot of shooters tape their grip safeties closed (disengaged) on their 1911s. I like the minimal controls on the Glock so I can rest my left thumb on the frame without coming into contact with protrusions. When I try to do that on the XD, I run into the disassembly lever. I bought a 4" XD in 9mm but I didn't like the feel and I shot poorly with it. So I exchanged it for a G 17. 

On the other hand, most people I know who purchased the XDs like them and shoot well with them. 

I believe the Glock tenifer finish is tougher than the finish on the XD, an opinion shared even by some XD users I know. Of course, if the gun is properly taken care of, this won't matter. 

For detail stripping/cleaning, nothing is simpler and quicker than Glocks in my view.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've heard several people discussing the "ease of field stripping" thier handgun. Unless you're talking about a Ruger Mark II (which isn't as bad as it's reputation, or a 1911), most handguns are stripped by "pull lever, remove slide" aren't they? Even my ppk/s which is a 70 yr old design is this simple.

Is this a big item in choosing a handgun for many?


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

FN P9 :smt023 !! or XD.:nutkick:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

denfoote said:


> We are Glock.
> Restance is futile.
> You will be assimilated!!!


Sounds like fun


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*Glock vs. XD*

Ahem. The XD is sort of an awkward- looking bid for some of that Glock money. It does have some nifty features... Like, if you need to check and see if you remembered to chamber a round... In the dark... Why you wouldn't chamber a round before you put your gun into your holster to carry, I don't know... wonder that every time I see someone do it in the movies to up the intimidation factor...

I don't think the XD really does anything that Glocks don't, except that they have some extra 'stuff' and a hell of a lot better marketing. I look at magazine ads, catalogs, and the web and Springfield is doing everything right in terms of marketing. The trigger system named 'USA'? This gun was made in _CROATIA_, baby. They always have the American flag flying behind it, the slick photos of the hand holding 13+1 rounds of .45acp... They offer those chrome- colored slides, too. People seriously dig that look, and Glock should take note of that.

I'm sorry, I just can't get all excited about the XD. I shoot nice groups with Glocks and they carry so well... Pretty much every holster made comes in a version for Glock... Magazines are easy to find, cheap, and durable... ditto parts/ springs for them... I'm not going to get all "Glock Perfection" on you, but XD's aren't that much cheaper and I don't think they're better.

I don't find that the grip angle of the XD mimics the 1911, at least not in my hand. For me, the XD points more like a CZ 52, if any of you guys know what that's like. I find that Glock grip- reduction surgery to be off-putting, like bling rims on a classy European car.

I like the clean lines of the Glock slide as opposed to the 'stepped' slide of the Springfield XD, which left me wondering which part of the slide I should grasp, like the Sig P229. The 229 looks a hell of a lot sexier. In fact, the XD looks like a train wreck between the aesthetics of Sig slides without an exposed hammer and Glock frames awkwardly- executed. You know what pistol had a frame that felt great in my hand? The S&W Sigma. Sadly, that was probably the best thing about that pistol...

Gun shops will always have to have something new to sell... the last two years, it's been the XD's. Hell, it's nice to have some choices. Meanwhile, plain-vanilla Glocks soldiers on among those who carry a pistol for a living like police, FBI, etc. I like shooting my Glock because it always works, is easy to clean and bonus! is comfortable to carry. More power to Springfield for bringing to market a product that can compete with the 'big guy' so completely, and I wouldn't blame anyone who carries them. They're fine, but I prefer Glock.


----------

